# Out Scouting?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Do you do any pre season locating for coyotes*​
Yes758.33%No541.67%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone been out scouting and locating this summer if so how has it gone tell a little about your findings

I took Fallguy out to one of my spots and located five "packs" (pairs with pups) and three singles. Should make for a good fall before the deer hunters harass them to bad :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a great spot , loaded with red fox and a few scatterd coyote. Just down the road from the area i plan to hunt, is an Ice cream shop. My wife and I where sitting outside having Ice cream and a red fox came trotting right across the parking lot of the Ice cream shop! I cant wait. :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Bore- is that in ND i'm just curious because i like to hear reports of red fox coming back. Sounds like your going to have fun this winter.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

ohhh yea nothing gets the heart pumpin like locating a large pack of yotes. Hearing them go crazy after the locator is just teasing!! I like just sitting at the farm howling and listening! How is coyote hunting in the fall? How cold do you let it get before hitting it? Thanks guys


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I like to start in early to late october unless it is still real hot for some reason. I know a lot of guys that don't start until after deer season though


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brad T . No I am not in North Dakota, this was in Brewster Massachusetts. Might be to far a drive for most of ya, but I would trade hunting grounds with anybody from North Dakota.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Massachusetes no thank you. If you have anything in the south west or texas i would be able to help you out


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Papapete and I were out locating last Saturday night, during the full moon. We had some success. We got real close to a pair that was just giving us the dickins. We also heard a few packs in the distance. What really was neat for me anyway was the moon. That thing was so bright that we actually had shadows on the ground at 11 P.M.! Got me really excited for night hunting this winter.[/url]


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Just wait until there is snow on the ground! It's like daytime your shadows are really defined especially if the snow is fresh.

Keep it up and keep giving us the details.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

no i dont but i do for grouse, moose and deer, and may i ask why there is no mosse hunting forum?


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Im not familiar with the mosse. But two more forums under the coyote forum you will find moose. It is combined with other big game. Peace out


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ok i see that now thanks man!


----------



## graywolf (Aug 30, 2005)

I have been seeing more coyotes and in better shape, this year and even a few fox. by the way are you related to some of the T"s from Edinburg or Adams areas??


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yep my brother, Grandparents and some cousins are up there. That is where my parents are origanally from.

Send me a private message with your name and location


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have seen and heard a lot of pups... and there are fox walking
through the city square... talk about excited!! :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

cya
Do you hunt the midwestern championships? I've have been looking into that hunt and possible driving down for it.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have not been to any contests. just started using actual calls last year.
i usually use a turkey call that is worn out so i just get a high squeal.
been doing it since high school and it has always worked well for me.
also usually use a .22 LR, but i just got a .223, so i am VERY anxious
to try it out. :sniper:


----------

